
RUNN - hardmaru
https://vibertthio.com/runn/
======
hardmaru
An interactive JS scroller game where the levels are based on music generated
by a recurrent neural network model.

code: [https://github.com/vibertthio/runn](https://github.com/vibertthio/runn)

blog: [https://medium.com/@vibertthio/i-built-2-games-to-make-
machi...](https://medium.com/@vibertthio/i-built-2-games-to-make-machine-
learning-fun-3668ef871eae)

